# Wanted: Shop To Repaint My Schwinn Hornet



## belkerx3 (Apr 28, 2019)

I've got a 1953 hornet that I want painted. Looking for a shop that can do a quality paint restoration. I can ship so location is not important. I just want it done right.


----------



## belkerx3 (Oct 25, 2019)

For anyone interested, Groody Brothers in Kansas City Kansas did an excellent job.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 25, 2019)

Not many of us restore our bikes. Nevertheless, I’d love to see the finished product


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 25, 2019)

belkerx3 said:


> I've got a 1953 hornet that I want painted. Looking for a shop that can do a quality paint restoration. I can ship so location is not important. I just want it done right.
> 
> View attachment 987914



I hadn't noticed before that  1953  and prob 54 too, has quite a range of color choices:  From the new Opalescent to other options and their standard red, green blue and likely black as well,. Color options are not mentioned in the Hornet section of the Catalog but their photo is Opalescent Green. And if you check through the catalog none of their bikes show color options except the panther; "Your choice of several modern two-tone color combinations." Yet,  there's quite   a verity of colors and different light medium and dark shades in all the models. When you couple the possibilities with the Opals when re-painting/Restoring in this period, the realization of that thar is pretty danged cool!

There's another option in 53 not shown in the catalog, Schwinn had a D-19 and 22 contest IDK was it 1951 or 52 when actually produced for general distribution: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-reporter-march-1951-volume-1-no-2.160563/? But, electing the name of Hornet and the reporter said a new decal was added.

U can tell in 53's catalog, the 24" Junior model some kind of decal, but, yet otherwise it's not represented  until a redesigned decal appears later.

I mean like wow, your bike surely has such multiples, I mean I don't think picking extremes of rarity, albeit it's your yet, bike, with Cream as secondary color, could be pretty exciting. Those Opal colors are candy, tough to match too, but some have gotten it so close, too what appears to be,  a dead on nail in the threads here.

Last thing is pin striping matching accuracy of Schwinn's  that sticks our yet when all appears "right" more often than not is usually  on the chain guard. The little 45 degree tips appear to be made with thin brush and carefully laid flat by trained production craft persons.   I don't get out as much as others nor know of who can get it right but, with an eye for fine detail it seems, the general public, miss it. So, if you want it "Right" hard, baked enamel or excellent auto paint that's not going chip like many do. and having  eyes for detail is mandatory on your end, upon hiring a painter,  to do it.

https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1953.html#hornet-boys-26


----------



## belkerx3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Not posting to be nit picked. Just a nice powder coated repaint if someone needs a bike redone.


----------



## belkerx3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Blackbomber said:


> Not many of us restore our bikes. Nevertheless, I’d love to see the finished product



Here's a picture of the completed bike.


----------



## Barto (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow, nice job!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 3, 2020)

I must be friggen just plain mean er somtin. I mean your bike looks great now, However, it's got to be said. IDK but for the sake of those who chunk some good change on so-called professional repaint jobs. And more importantly: prominence. That is, now it's got a whole new life, back from the dead or 'The walking dead' it should be nice enough to be around in fine condition long after you're gone.  .  And like the majority of collectibles passed on or sold,  ignorance comes into play. Example; In my case, the wife's remark is always;  "When you sell  it [whatever collectible]  for the $$$ ya claim it's worth,then I'll like it!"  Or my grown up kids, couldn't GAS. I.E. if I had a fake they wouldn't know. Or when hunting for collectibles, how many times do ya see sales advertising where family, wife, kids grandchildren etc.  site: " Don't try and cheat or fool me! This is My 'so and so's' 90 billion year old relative's who had this as a kid"?

Can not see tank well enough to be so sure if or not correct, except the white looks to bright on everything. Otherwise  All of the pin-stripes are wrong, too thick on fenders and the common fault where they are not curving at the tips approaching the front and rear curved diamond pattern. Moreover, that flaw is how and why it's easy to spot Wald's look-a-like reproduction replacement 'for Schwinn' fenders. Except Wald's aren't so thick like yours, , tons of collectors and paint jobs miss the curve Wald didn't do, and probably due to Schwinn's copyright or pattern protection. . I mean even here where seller knows, B/C I PM-ed him about 2 weeks ago,  duhh, either repaint or touch up on frame and Unlike yours, fenders are Wald and meant for middleweight replacements too. . Yet 'original' claim remains in sales pitch? I mean, it a tricky tell as you can see: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1952-schwin-wasp-26in-heavy-duty-high-flange-s-2-wheels.164017/  And but, another easy tell, Wald always has their fender bracket at the point of the fender's edge, again unlike yours,  the  flat area in Wald is way to long but your painter moreover,  replicated Wald's pin-stripe trick

And ya no right? There's no such thing as a 1953 Deluxe Hornet. https://bikehistory.org/bikes/deluxe-hornet/  By catalogs there's a 55 an since new builds for next year  begin as early as spring for fall and  xmas sales, of  55 issues, Schwinn's Deluxe Hornet can have 54 serial numbers, but not 53. Needless to say, and not knick-picking though should be said, chain guard also wrong right? So, it's also a Fantasy bike. Which does not appear to be "Looking for a shop that can do a quality paint restoration" your original goal.


Regardless, none of this means your bike is crap B/C it's NOT!   Even if it was a perfect restoration, provenance remains as a responsibility even >> liability for as long as it , in the least; rolls at most, exists as a 'collectible' Not to leave out spiritual aspects too, 'Karma' Wherein  I aint zactly religious but I can site times, dumb A  events or stupid typical teen age crime,  in my teens, 10 year later, if Karma does actually exist, Identical events  to the tee! Unreal complete _*Déjà vu*_ , but reverse: I'm the victim>> and as each second passed, what was long forgotten became an absolute, every single tiny detail, (No wasn't delusion, dream drugs drink ,drunk nor altered in anyway)   flash-back reality , but it was me this time!, (WTF?? !!) That'll make ya wonder.  I. E. I don't ignore the possibility right? [grin]   But, it's a ten time you money Btch  from hell!   [grin]

So, your bike is great  now. You should be proud riding it. Like spring fresh,  in the air of it all.

And if any preaching, nick-picking, long winded, anal or   A-hole like me or worse >>  the bully and  so-called know-it-all type who's goal, especially in a group or family an friends,  is to demean ya. U can say" Duh I know ya dope."  And for bully: "Duh A-hole,  I'm not riding or showing/offering  for sale but pleasure.  Never said it's not a fantasy, and, for that;  there's no rule or reason  to regulate a need to disclose too!  Don't F wit my pleasure, T U berry much: "Get a life butt-head!"  >  Or any other retort designed to demean an A,,s wipe bully type.  [grin..


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 3, 2020)

Very nice OP. The nit pickers can’t help themselves, ignore them. I get grief from these knuckleheads all of the time for repainting old crusty junk. 
Enjoy your new ride knowing that 99% of the public will have no idea or care what these 1% think.


----------



## belkerx3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> I must be friggen just plain mean er somtin. I mean your bike looks great now, However, it's got to be said. IDK but for the sake of those who chunk some good change on so-called professional repaint jobs. And more importantly: prominence. That is, now it's got a whole new life, back from the dead or 'The walking dead' it should be nice enough to be around in fine condition long after you're gone.  .  And like the majority of collectibles passed on or sold,  ignorance comes into play. Example; In my case, the wife's remark is always;  "When you sell  it [whatever collectible]  for the $$$ ya claim it's worth,then I'll like it!"  Or my grown up kids, couldn't GAS. I.E. if I had a fake they wouldn't know. Or when hunting for collectibles, how many times do ya see sales advertising where family, wife, kids grandchildren etc.  site: " Don't try and cheat or fool me! This is My 'so and so's' 90 billion year old relative's who had this as a kid"?
> 
> Can not see tank well enough to be so sure if or not correct, except the white looks to bright on everything. Otherwise  All of the pin-stripes are wrong, too thick on fenders and the common fault where they are not curving at the tips approaching the front and rear curved diamond pattern. Moreover, that flaw is how and why it's easy to spot Wald's look-a-like reproduction replacement 'for Schwinn' fenders. Except Wald's aren't so thick like yours, , tons of collectors and paint jobs miss the curve Wald didn't do, and probably due to Schwinn's copyright or pattern protection. . I mean even here where seller knows, B/C I PM-ed him about 2 weeks ago,  duhh, either repaint or touch up on frame and Unlike yours, fenders are Wald and meant for middleweight replacements too. . Yet 'original' claim remains in sales pitch? I mean, it a tricky tell as you can see: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1952-schwin-wasp-26in-heavy-duty-high-flange-s-2-wheels.164017/  And but, another easy tell, Wald always has their fender bracket at the point of the fender's edge, again unlike yours,  the  flat area in Wald is way to long but your painter moreover,  replicated Wald's pin-stripe trick
> 
> ...



Interesting comment regarding a bike that was never intended to be passed as a 100 point concours restoration.
Don't worry about it being sold one day as something it isn't. This was my dads childhood bike and I am passing it down to my granddaughter who is currently 6 years old. It will be a lot of years before it hits the for sale market.
My intentions are to write up the history and build information and put that paper inside the horn tank so she will always know the fenders and wheels are off of her great aunts '49 Starlet and the headlight and pedals are reproduction.
The paint isn't perfect. All of us collectors know that. But I literally could not find anyone who would paint it. I just wanted it painted. I didn't really care about the details. Not many other people will either. Currently the bike is in my spare bedroom with a sheet over it and will likely remain that way for years.
So I guess I appreciate the feedback even though my intentions were just to show a bike paint job. Nothing more.
Maybe I should have left it in its original condition.


----------



## Boris (Jan 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 5, 2020)

Boris said:


> Original question seemed simple enough.



.....and was resolved simply enough. OP is happy=Win.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 5, 2020)

Awesome legacy that you are passing along to your granddaughter!  I’m sure it’s going to put a big smile on her face.


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm in the camp that says, "Hey babe it's yours, do with as you wish". The bike looks great, and I know your Grand Daughter will love it as much as she does her Paw Paw.


----------



## stezell (Mar 3, 2020)

I've got a good friend on here @Smoopy's Andrew Logan that does great restoration and custom work he's out of Murfreesboro, TN. You can check out some of his work on here by searching his user name. There are several people that will vouch for his work also, you can also look up Smoopys bike shop in Murfreesboro, TN on the internet and it'll bring up some of his work. 

V/r
Sean


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 4, 2020)

stezell said:


> I've got a good friend on here @Smoopy's Andrew Logan that does great restoration and custom work he's out of Murfreesboro, TN. You can check out some of his work on here by searching his user name. There are several people that will vouch for his work also, you can also look up Smoopys bike shop in Murfreesboro, TN on the internet and it'll bring up some of his work.
> 
> V/r
> Sean



Thanks for that Sean..ironically, I just broke this down and sent it off to sandblast to start the process.. *



@belkerx3 if you need some help with your resto just PM me or contact us via email:
smoopysbikeshop@yahoo.com*


----------



## mymikesbikes (Mar 10, 2020)

Good evening Andrew,  I got your name here on the CABE.  I understand you might be the to look for when it comes to painting bikes.  I have a Schwinn Hornet that I'd like to get painted.  Is this something you can do??  Thank you, Mike


----------



## stezell (Mar 13, 2020)

mymikesbikes said:


> Good evening Andrew,  I got your name here on the CABE.  I understand you might be the to look for when it comes to painting bikes.  I have a Schwinn Hornet that I'd like to get painted.  Is this something you can do??  Thank you, Mike



Mike it's best to private message him @Smoopy's 

Sean


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 13, 2020)

So glad you went through the expense and effort to bring that bike back. There is room on this site for both Restos and OGs. Maybe that is wishful thinking LOL!


----------



## mymikesbikes (Mar 13, 2020)

stezell said:


> Mike it's best to private message him @Smoopy's
> 
> Sean



Thanks Sean,  I'm an idiot.  I didn't see his website address until after I sent the note.  Cheers, Mike


----------

